# sweater using round knitting jig "knifty knitter"



## goldie

I had added a comment to another's posting about how easyly you can make a sweater on a round jig, so thought I'd explain what I did here...

Using a knifty knitter set I bought at Michael's Crafts for about $10... 
There are also instruction on the internet on making one yourself - I think when I was a kid, I made one in a summer camp or school or something...









I used the small blue ring and a really thick-bulky yarn.










Because my Tico is becoming quite the big boy (weighed in last night at a smidge under 8lbs!), I wrapped the yarn very loosely around the pegs. I actually started with the red ring (one ring up from the smallest), and it was too big. If your doggy is 4-6lbs, the small jig with a normal weight yarn, normally wrapped, should work great.

When I got the length I wanted from the bottom of the sweater to the front legs, I estimated where on the ring his legs would best fit. I decided to leave the center 4 stitches solid and the next 4 to each side as his leg holes.

So, stitched the first 2 (the right half of the center 4) normally, cast-off the next 4 stitches, re-wrapped those 4 posts (for the next time around's starting stitches) and continued around till I got to the other 4 leg-hole stitches and did the same for them. 

Continued around a couple more times with the very loose stitches then tightened up the stitches for the neck and did the tighter stitches for enough times around to be the right length.

Taa-daa! The whole thing took less than the length of an hour TV show!










Let me know if there are other pix or further instruction you'd like


----------



## PB&J'sMom

how do you cast off those 4 for the legs without it comming unravled?


----------



## sullysmum

My goodness that brought back memeories, until i saw the picture i didnt know what you meant, when i was at junior school a very  long time ago, we used to call this French Knitting and we would do it using our fingers as the pegs.


----------



## Rubyfox

sullysmum said:


> My goodness that brought back memeories, until i saw the picture i didnt know what you meant, when i was at junior school a very  long time ago, we used to call this French Knitting and we would do it using our fingers as the pegs.


ME TOO, I also remember using a clothes peg and nails.... :lol:


----------



## sullysmum

How old are you girl


----------



## Rubyfox

35, I lived in the middle of no-where. LOL


----------



## goldie

PB&J'sMom said:


> how do you cast off those 4 for the legs without it comming unravled?


Lets see if I can explain this so it makes sense! (probably would just be easier if I drew a diagram, but that's not as fun  )

you have your 4 pegs you want to cast off...

move the peg 2 loop to peg 1

knit the orig peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1

move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started)

you now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off.

repeat 3 more times


----------



## sullysmum

Rubyfox said:


> 35, I lived in the middle of no-where. LOL


 _____________-Well im 13 years older than you so it lasted a good long time didnt it,lol


----------



## TundraQueen

yep I've used the knifty knitter for a sweater for tundra :wave:


----------



## elka

oh dear lord  i saw your post on the other thread and came here all excited thinking "oh this will be easy!!"

but see i normally speak french, so technical words or words you just dont use everyday for un-technical conversation get to me, and now i am soooooo lost, i cant get anything  booooohoooooo


----------



## goldie

OK Elka, what part did you get lost on? I can try to re-word it in another way


----------



## Cooper

Elka... I can translate as best I can... I speak french but I'm horrible at writing it. Here's what I got; I hope you can understand it :lol: :

J'ai employe le petit anneau bleu et un file vraiment epais-encombrant.

Puisque mon Tico va bien tout a fait au grand garçon (pese dans la nuit passee a un smidge sous 8lbs!), J'ai enroule le file tres lachement autour des chevilles. J'ai commence reellement par l'anneau rouge (un anneau vers le haut du plus petit), et il etait trop grand. Si votre doggy est 4-6lbs, le petit gabarit avec un filé normal de poids, normalement enveloppe, devrait fonctionner grand.

Quand j'ai obtenu la longueur que j'ai voulue du fond du chandail aux jambes avant, j'ai estime ou sur l'anneau ses jambes s'adapteraient mieux. J'ai decide de laisser les 4 points centraux pleins et les 4 prochains a chaque cote en tant que ses trous de jambe.

Ainsi, pique les 2 premiers (la moitie droite du 4) central normalement, defroque les 4 prochains points, re-a enveloppe ces 4 poteaux (pour commencer la prochaine fois autour des points) et a continue autour jusqu'a ce que j'aie obtenu aux autres points de 4 jambe-trous et aie fait la meme chose pour elles.

Continue autour d'un couple plus de temps avec les points tres laches ont alors serre vers le haut des points pour le cou et ont fait les points plus serres pendant assez de temps d'etre autour la bonne longueur.

La chose entiere a pris moins que la longueur d'une exposition de l'heure TV!

*Q: Comment moulez-vous outre de ces 4 pour les jambes sans lui comming defait ?*

A: Vous avez vos 4 chevilles que vous voulez mouler outre de... 

Deplacez la boucle de la cheville 2 a la cheville 1.

Tricotez la boucle de la cheville 1 d'orig au-dessus de la boucle de la cheville 2 qui est maintenant sur la cheville 1. 

Deplacez la boucle de la cheville 1 de nouveau a la cheville 2 (ou elle a commence).

Vous avez maintenant un (point de cheville 1) moule au loin.

Repetez 3 fois supplementaires.


----------



## elka

awww lol thanks so much cooper's mom, but yeah hummmm LOL not a lot of it makes much sens to me!! :? :lol: 

i dont know if you used a translator but they are nasssstyyy anyways, they always come up with such hylarious stuff :roll: 

i think another thing that doesnt help is that i am far from knowing anything at all about knitting, so basically ANY term is new and weird sounding to me, i am very visual, too, and now no image at all pops in my mind, sadly

thanks a lot guys for trying to help me, i appreciate a lot and am touched
i guess the best way for me will be to buy a french book and theres also this lady who posted on kijiji.com shed give crochet and knit classes, why not uh! just hope she wont be too expensive :wink: 

*hugsssssssssssssssssss* :wave:


----------



## goldie

oh my gosh Cooper's mom! I am so impressed! (and like how "doggy" translates as "doggy"  )
You would have been handy to have around when I was ordering lunch at a restaurant in St. Maarten (french side) a couple weeks ago!
Elka, I probably will start a new sweater soon, and will take photos while I work on it. That may help you.


----------



## Cooper

I am horrible at translating in the written form ... I tend to use the wrong words in the wrong sequence ... but I can speak it where French and French-Canadian people understand, I promise! :lol: 

I'm sorry it didn't make sense to you. You can buy books at craft stores... there's even a "Knitting for Dummies" with a CD-Rom and book that helps explain. I don't know if it's in French though.

Oh well.. I tried!!


----------



## elka

Cooper said:


> I am horrible at translating in the written form ... I tend to use the wrong words in the wrong sequence ... but I can speak it where French and French-Canadian people understand, I promise! :lol:
> 
> I'm sorry it didn't make sense to you. You can buy books at craft stores... there's even a "Knitting for Dummies" with a CD-Rom and book that helps explain. I don't know if it's in French though.
> 
> Oh well.. I tried!!


omg yes i hope you didnt take my laughing as making fun of you :shock:  i am just a brat and i thought you were very very cute for doing this and maybe said it wrong? i get that a lot, people think im rude but im all lovin'  

it wasnt that bad, i mean thw words you used were wrong but they did make me understand what you meant... i am sure people understand when you speak french, no worries!!! writing is really different, i know


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

wow Sheryl !!!! :shock: you are good !!! 

je parles aussi un petit peu de francais   

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper

J'ai etudie le francais pendant 4 annees a l'ecole mais je habite a Paris pendant 2 annees, qui est ou j'ai vraiment appris a parler la langue.

I used a translator to figure out how to say it in Dutch:

Ik bestudeerde het Frans 4 jaar in school maar leefde in Parijs 2 jaar, dat is waar ik werkelijk leerde om de taal te spreken.

I never realized how much Dutch is like Norwegian languages... I don't know why though - it makes sense... or does it? :lol: :lol: 

And Elka, I knew you weren't being mean... my written French is horrible - I know! LOL I speak it much better than I write it; I never did well on the written exams in school. :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx

dutch and norwegian are a related language from hundreds years back (i think i learned that in school) but for me norwegian is like chinese  

it's funny to see you write in dutch  

kisses nat


----------



## cocoasmama

Now I know why sign language is easier I dont' have to write it down!!!!!!!!!!! I am in awe when people can speak languages other than native tongue. You guys have me guys are amazing, but what can I say when you chi babies people are amazing.

Jennie cocoasmama and false labor sophie waiting waiting for puppy to get here


----------



## elka

hihi cooper's mom, this time i understood better! lol :lol: 

thing is also, if you learned your french in france, it means i would even less be able to understand you

i live in montreal, quebec, canada, and our french is *very* different from theirs. i have many French friends and i constantly have to ask them what they mean when we chat online! haha
you would think its like in different states in US, i have been told you guys pronounce stuff so differently in each states (like texas ive been told) that sometimes its getting hard to understand... but for france and us, its even worst, we lireally dont use the same words for the same stuff
two good exemples that are very funny and i always use them:

-1- in quebec if you use the word "gosse" it means "balls"
as in the bad word used for guys' private parts

but in france "gosse" means "kid" LOL :shock: :lol: 

-2- a friend of mine came from france to visit us, when walking in my backstreet late at night to go back home, i saw a skunk. i yelled "attention une moufette!!!!!" to warn her, "moufette" being skunk in quebec

she did not move or twitch or pay attention and i was stunned LOL
i showed it to her and she jumped and said "oh mon dieu un putois!!!!"
later we talked and realised we did not call a skunk the same thing, wich was very confusing for her... the word she uses for skunk is "putois"!

all the expressions and way to pronounce stuff are completely different
when people from here go there, some of them literally hates quebecers and will get very snobbish at us, but in general its not that bad

i know a bit of spanish, japanese, and well i *think* my english isnt so bad and indeed my main langage is our oh so precious slangish quebec french!


----------



## Cooper

cocoasmama said:


> Now I know why sign language is easier I dont' have to write it down!!!!!!!!!!! I am in awe when people can speak languages other than native tongue. You guys have me guys are amazing, but what can I say when you chi babies people are amazing.
> 
> Jennie cocoasmama and false labor sophie waiting waiting for puppy to get here


I have always wanted to learn sign language!! I know a few words/phrases that I use in Cooper's training but that's about it. My fingers can't move fast enough to do it properly though LOL

We have a large deaf population here in Austin since the Schol for the Deaf is here and I always try to pick up some things from those I see using sign language but I might as well try to write in French! :lol:


----------



## goldie

here's some 'process' photos...


----------



## goldie

more...


----------



## goldie

more...


----------



## goldie

and Tico modeling...


----------



## elka

Oooooh wow! JUST by looking at this I think I understand now!!  

The legs part was the one that got me the most lost earlier but with the angle of the pic you took, I am pretty sure I get it by now!!  

I think I used to have this little tube when I was very young, can barely remember but... You'd turn around it one time, then another, and all the line at the bottom, you'd make it pass on top of the top line, all around the lil' poles of the tube... I think it's very similar uh!!

THANK YOU SO VERY VERY MUCH!!

I hope I can find that kit in my area, or maybe I'll make one with wood and nails!!!!!


----------



## Cooper

How difficult would it be to put arms on the sweater? Do they have a ring that's small enough to do it where you can just attach them to the hole you make in the sweater?

Cooper doesn't like sleeveless shirts/sweaters.. that's why I was wondering.

BTW... I love that color yarn!!


----------



## goldie

like elka said, back when we were kids (assuming we are all about the same age), there was a tube knitting thing, but I've not seen them in years. easiest would be to make your own in whatever size works best.


----------



## elka

goldie said:


> like elka said, back when we were kids (assuming we are all about the same age), there was a tube knitting thing, but I've not seen them in years. easiest would be to make your own in whatever size works best.


mmmmh! i am 22


----------



## goldie

elka said:


> goldie said:
> 
> 
> 
> like elka said, back when we were kids (assuming we are all about the same age), there was a tube knitting thing, but I've not seen them in years. easiest would be to make your own in whatever size works best.
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmh! i am 22
Click to expand...

I'm 34, but pretend I'm stil 20-something 

Here's a link to the tube knitter things - But the one I had was plastic instead of wood.
http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/knitting nancys.html


----------



## SCRAPPY

Hi, how are you? I been looking at all your project and i obsolutly love them ,,,i wish i can have half of your talent . I'm about to try this project although, i have never knit befiree--and im going fo get the knifty knitter set but there is just one thing i dont understand when i finish my row and move over upper loop & peg do i just keep doing the same thing that i did for for the first row--im sorry like i say i have never done this before and i dont want to sound stupid....i just want to learn is there a book i can buy where it can show me step y step or internet instruction --thanks!


----------



## goldie

Thanks Scrappys Mom! That's so nice of you to take the time to say.

Hope this helps, and I'm sure once you have it in your hands, it will totally make sense to you.

Yes, When you start out, you will go all the way around two times before you start to "knit" off stitches (like shown in pix 3 on previous page). When you have two loops on each peg, you wrap the yarn around the extra post on the side to hold it while you knit. Once you knit off stitches one time around, you will be back to the extra post holding the yarn (like pix 6). You take the yarn and wind around the posts so you again have 2 loops on each post.

The kit does come with some basic diagram instructions and when I got mine, Michael's also had a booklet for $1 from ProvoCraft that I also got. It had the same basic instuctions as what came in the kit, but also showed how to make some basic projects (hats, golf club covers, dish cloth & towel, scarf, tote bag & christmas stocking.


----------



## SCRAPPY

Hi goldie, I went & bought the knitter kit and i started on my sweater and so far so good--i wish i can send you pix my camera battery is dead and i cant find the darn charger--im so excited --just one concern i have a 8 pound chi how do i know when to start the hole for the leg,,,let me look for the charger-thanks :wave:


----------



## cowgal1976

I love it! Turbo and I are going to buy one tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bijou

Hi,

Well, I bought one over the weekend and have just started my first doggie sweater today! My friend Cindy also bought one but she is making a scarf. Thanks so much for the idea!!! I'm not sure I get the leg part but I'll mess around with it and try it.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

Deb


----------



## Bijou

GREAT instructions!! :wave: ! I finished my first one last night and started on another tonight. The size was PERFECT and the leg hole info was great. PERFECT!

Thanks so much,
Deb


----------



## jo2004uk

*great idea*

what a great idea im on the hunt for a french knitting ring if thats what they caled, a want to make some sweaters for my new chi when i get her so she will be lovely and warm thanks alot
jo


----------



## jo2004uk

*now i understand*

thanks now i understand i will get making one as soon as i can


----------



## Jill

Thank you for all the clear instructions! As soon as I get a break in my schedule, I'm going to pick one up and try it!
I'm a bit confused about the arm-hole issue too...but it's more about casting off...do you actually CUT the yarn and tie it off to make the holes, or do you just skip a certain number of pegs?
Jill


----------



## goldie

Jill
You do not cut the yarn at the leg holes, but cast off those stitches (see how-to below) then wind new loops around those posts for the next rows stitches to start on (un-connected to the stitches below).



goldie said:


> you have your 4 pegs you want to cast off...
> 
> move the peg 2 loop to peg 1
> 
> knit the orig peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1
> 
> move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started)
> 
> you now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off.
> 
> repeat 3 more times


----------



## Jill

Oooooooooooo...thank you for explaining...but it made my eyes spin in my head...doesn't compute...maybe once I have the thing in front of me...all this will make sense! :drunken: 
Jill


----------



## jo2004uk

*niffty knitter*

ive just brought one so it should be here soon
so i will be back here asking for evryone's help lol
thats if u dont mind thanks for the idea
xxx
jo
:tweety:


----------



## Jill

*NEED ASSIISTANCE!!! HELP!*

Hi my fellow chi-knitters!
I bought the Knifty Knitter (just the blue ring was being sold by itself!) and I have completed several rows...but I am COMPLETELY cofused about casting off and making those leg holes...does anyone want to give this one more shot? Can you explain in VERY simple terms what I need to do to make those holes????
VERY much appreciated!
Jill


----------



## goldie

Once you've done it, it will make much more sense.  
Here's my 'instructions' from the begining of this thread & I've added some extra instructions in to hopefully clarify.

(each number represents a loop on a peg, '0' is a peg with no loop on it)

you have your 4 pegs you want to cast off... 
(-1- -2- -3- -4-) 

move the peg 2 loop to peg 1 
(-1,2- -0- -3- -4-)

knit the orig peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1 
(-2- -0- -3- -4-)

move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started) 
(-0- -2- -3- -4-)

you now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off. 
(-0- -2- -3- -4-)

repeat 3 more times
(-0- -2,3- -0- -4-)
(-0- -3- -0- -4-)
(-0- -0- -3- -4-)
(-0- -0- -3,4- -0-)
(-0- -0- -4- -0-)
(-0- -0- -0- -4-)
(-0- -0- -0- -4,5-) 
(-0- -0- -0- -5-)
(-0- -0- -0- -0-)

When you are doing the row with the holes in it, instead of wrapping all the posts with the yarn, only do up to where you will be making the leg holes. cast off those stiches (as explained above). wrap those now empty pegs and continue as normal. So by the time you've gone all the way around, you will still have 1 loop around each peg. The loop at the new leg holes will be a fresh loop like when you did your very 1st row.


----------



## jo2004uk

mine looks so awful, i think my ring is too small aswell so could u measure ur ring that u used if u dont mind i would really appreciate it
thankyou, my boyfriends mum has made a gorgeous dog coat from the most softest wool im trying to get her to teach me to knit properly coz the coat is wonderful
thanks 
jo


----------



## goldie

The ring I was using is something like 5" or 6" across.

Also - sent you a PM Jo...


----------



## jo2004uk

that was how my jumper look when my friend done the arm hole for me but now i cant get the stiches off very tight, ur so kind to help me
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxx  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jill

First...let me say thank you SO VERY MUCH! Your directions made ABSOLUTELY no sense UNTIL I got to the arm holes and just followed step-by-step. :wave: 
I totally messed up the first armhole and now the thing is completely unraveled on that side.   
But it was a good first effort!
NOW...I bought ONLY the blue ring, which does measure about 5 inches across.
I also bought a lovely chenille (sp?) yarn...which resulted in a VERY loose fit on Reuben...obviously...now that the thing is unraveling, it makes no difference.
I could use your advice about yarn...is the chenille too springy to make a sweater that will fit? I did a medium tension wrap on each peg...but the tube was actually loose enough to fit as a sleeve on MY arm...(10" in diameter!) Less springy yarn???
Also...how does one FINISH the sweater? I just ran a thread through each loop and tied it off...is that what you do? Do you make a rolled collar?
I know that you've been elected teacher here...I hope all these questions aren't bothersome!!!
Jill


----------



## goldie

Jill
I finished mine off by casting off (the same as for the leg holes). 
I've not tried any chenille because I thought it would not be as durable (since I have a couple chenille sweaters with holes  )... but I'd try it again with tighter tension - or use it with another not as stretchy yarn that matches/coordinates.
You should be able to unravel the one you made and re-use the yarn too.


----------



## Jill

Thank you so much! I will try casting off as I did with the leg holes...and try a less stretchy yarn first...it was so much fun that I am going to make mommy-and-me matching sweater and scarf and made a shrug too!!!
Thank you for encouraging us to try this...it's such fun!
Jill


----------



## cocoasmama

I got the knifty knitter, and I am ready to make arm holes, but I cannot understand how do to this, but I cannot understand by written instructions since I went 5 minutes without oxygen to brain, so I am using they picture from Tico's mom, and I was wondering if you might take a picture of how to make arm holes? 

Thank you,

Jennie cocoasmama mama to 14 day old Hershey nut and cocoa


----------



## Cherries

I'm working on one as well 
Took me a minute, But I think I've got it figured out now!


----------



## jo2004uk

my friend has definetly mastered it but im still sure my kniffty knitter is too small its never gonna fit a chi not even when its a pup
thanks
jo


----------



## TiffsLilChi

I've crossed over to the Knifty Knitters world! lol. I bought the whole set at walmart for $12! I'm making Lex a sweater now, also trying to figure out the arm hole casting, thanx for all the help! I need to understand the Knitting lingo a little better, it just flys over my head lol.


----------



## cowgal1976

It is soooo adictive!!!! :lol: Just have fun with it and don't be afraid to try new things once you get use to working with it!


----------



## jo2004uk

ive made a lovely one from gorgeous yarn wool really thick but its only gona fit a puppy for about 3 weeks or so i need to get a bigger ring but i can find one in the uk anywhere
what can i do everyone HELP ME!!! PLEASE
:munky2:


----------



## TikiLola

jo2004uk said:


> ive made a lovely one from gorgeous yarn wool really thick but its only gona fit a puppy for about 3 weeks or so i need to get a bigger ring but i can find one in the uk anywhere
> what can i do everyone HELP ME!!! PLEASE
> :munky2:


---------I just checked Ebay and they have several! By the way, where did you get a smaller one?


----------



## TiffsLilChi

I DID IT! I casted off the holes! ...:::doing the happy dance::::...! :headbang: :hello1: :blob7:


----------



## Cherries

I am crazy about this thing, But I honestly just cannot do the arm holes. 
I'm so frustrated too because im -this- close to having scuzzy a cute sweater, But I don't understand the written directions 

I did make a nice hat, And working on a looong fuzzy scarf


----------



## TiffsLilChi

Cherries said:


> I am crazy about this thing, But I honestly just cannot do the arm holes.
> I'm so frustrated too because im -this- close to having scuzzy a cute sweater, But I don't understand the written directions
> 
> I did make a nice hat, And working on a looong fuzzy scarf



I had to sit down, in utter silence and read it very carefully to figure it out. lol.


----------



## goldie

Maybe Tiff, since you made sense of what I said :? if you think there's another way to explain the confusing parts than what I did, you could do that for those who are still trying to get it to work :wave:


----------



## Alisha

I'm a crocheter can't knit to save my life is this knifty knitter easy ? I would love to be able to combine crochet & knitting.


----------



## TiffsLilChi

Its pretty easy. I just finished one sweater for Lex, He looks pretty darn cute in it! I'm definetly making more. 

I know its called Kniffty Knitter, but your still basically crocheting. I use my crocheting hook with it and everything. 

I dont know if I could explain it any better then you did goldie. I kinda had to learn a little of the knitting and crocheting lingo first hahaha. I'm excited about this though! 

...well off to finish another sweater! hehe I'll probably have Lex in his pretty blue one for the Chihuahua meet this Saturday. Thanks goldie for helpilng me out! Lex is stylin' now!


----------



## Alisha

Oh well maybe it could get me started on knitting since I can't cast on maybe It could get me past that and then I'd be a crocheter & knitter


----------



## cowgal1976

TiffsLilChi said:


> Its pretty easy. I just finished one sweater for Lex, He looks pretty darn cute in it! I'm definetly making more.
> 
> I know its called Kniffty Knitter, but your still basically crocheting. I use my crocheting hook with it and everything.
> 
> I dont know if I could explain it any better then you did goldie. I kinda had to learn a little of the knitting and crocheting lingo first hahaha. I'm excited about this though!
> 
> ...well off to finish another sweater! hehe I'll probably have Lex in his pretty blue one for the Chihuahua meet this Saturday. Thanks goldie for helpilng me out! Lex is stylin' now!


Is there a Chi meet in Texas?


----------



## TiffsLilChi

cowgal1976 said:


> Is there a Chi meet in Texas?


Yeah, in Austin. I noticed your in Dallas, that would be a long drive, I live in Waco but going up there to stay with a friend. You should still come! The Austin meets always have sooooooo many chis!


----------



## Alisha

I got a knifty kniter today they were on sale at Michaels for $7.99. I have no time to play with it yet since I've commited to crocheting alot of charity stuff and I have gifts to make for Christmas, but when I do get time I may have many questions


----------



## goldie

*For anyone who's thought about trying this, but is worried they don't know how to knit or crochet...* 
My 8 year old neice just told me her Girl Scout troop is making charity baby hats using knifty knitters.


----------



## Roie

i am looking into getting a knifty knitter, is it a problem if you can't knit??


----------



## foxywench

i cant knitt to save my life however ive already made 5 very cool looking sweaters with the knifty knitter...


----------



## SunnyFLMum

That is encouraging...

I can't sew or knit AT ALL...I have tried and gave up....I get too frustrated

I'll have to try this Knifty thingie, but I'll bet I'll be one of the few who still cannot make a decent looking sweater...LOL :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~

Maybe I am going crazy, but how do I finish off the sweater? I can't figure out how to detach it from the Knifty Knitter!


----------



## ~Jessie~

I figured it out! I made my first sweater


----------



## Boogaloo

jessiegrl22 said:


> I figured it out! I made my first sweater


CONGRATULATIONS! I'm going to buy one of these this weekend...tell me how you end the sweater!!


----------



## Seren

Ive just bought one...only the smallest ring.


----------



## bean'smommee

Hi, newbie here  I have been making some crocheted sweaters for our pups, and having problems with the fit, so I put everything on hold until I can work out the problems. I saw the ad in Michaels for the knitter thingie, and said to my mom that we could make tube-like sweaters for the pups, and would just have to figure out the arm holes & neck when we got done. Boy, I am sure a little slow on the inventions huh? I am sooooo glad that I was surfing this site tonight and found this thread  So, tomorrow, I am going to go get me one! Yay!, I can't wait to start! You guys are AWESOME! It is really cool that you jump right in to help each other out :love7: Lots of Love from Missy, Beans, & Princess Mimi :angel1:


----------



## ~Jessie~

If anyone needs any help, feel free to ask


----------



## Seren

Thanx Jessie  :wave:


----------



## bean'smommee

*I made a sweater!!*

Yay, I made my first sweater  It took me a couple hours, but I finally finished it. I think that I am doing the arm holes differently, but it is working. I made a sweater for Princess Mimi, and she looks even more sophisticated than usual. She's just way tooooo cute  

I can't figure out how to post the pics, so 
I will post a link to my website when I get them up, sorry.


----------



## Mimi

Help me please,My dear Hubby stoped and bought me one today becouse i thought it would be fun and i have 3 little sweethearts that need them.I have been wooking on this since about 5 oclock(its now 2:30 in the morning)I cant figure out the leg holes,i have looked at the thread over and over and waisted tons of yarn  .I just cant seem to get it right.Can someone help me please??


----------



## goldie

goldie said:


> Once you've done it, it will make much more sense.
> Here's my 'instructions' from the begining of this thread & I've added some extra instructions in to hopefully clarify.
> 
> (each number represents a loop on a peg, '0' is a peg with no loop on it)
> 
> you have your 4 pegs you want to cast off...
> (-1- -2- -3- -4-)
> 
> move the peg 2 loop to peg 1
> (-1,2- -0- -3- -4-)
> 
> knit the orig peg 1 loop over the peg 2 loop that's now on peg 1
> (-2- -0- -3- -4-)
> 
> move the peg 1 loop back to peg 2 (where it started)
> (-0- -2- -3- -4-)
> 
> you now have one (peg 1) stitch cast off.
> (-0- -2- -3- -4-)
> 
> repeat 3 more times
> (-0- -2,3- -0- -4-)
> (-0- -3- -0- -4-)
> (-0- -0- -3- -4-)
> (-0- -0- -3,4- -0-)
> (-0- -0- -4- -0-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -4-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -4,5-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -5-)
> (-0- -0- -0- -0-)
> 
> When you are doing the row with the holes in it, instead of wrapping all the posts with the yarn, only do up to where you will be making the leg holes. cast off those stiches (as explained above). wrap those now empty pegs and continue as normal. So by the time you've gone all the way around, you will still have 1 loop around each peg. The loop at the new leg holes will be a fresh loop like when you did your very 1st row.


did you see this from earlier in the thread? the leg holes are treated the same as casting off (which if you purchased the kit, should have instruction on casting off).


----------



## Mimi

Oh thank you so much,i was trying to wrap the yarn frist then move the loops.I saw the frist time you posted it but could not for the life of me get it to work.Let me run try this again and see if i can get it to work now with your new instructions.My kit only had how to make a hat,i will go read it again to.

Thanks so much.


----------



## bean'smommee

*link to pic of 1st sweater (I Hope)*

Hello, here is a link to the pic of Mimi's sweater, I hope that it works  I have made 3 so far, including one for my sister's "Hippo shaped" pitbull  I will get pics of that one soon. I started one for Beans, and one for a friend's Chihuahua. Hopefully I will squeeze one in for my lab/hound pup soon  Hope the link works, Missy

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c126/beansmommee/sweater1.jpg


----------



## Jessie

After you cast off the row for the leg holes for the first row with them, do you continue to cast off the leg holes every row the legs will be? This question may be confusing... sorry. What I mean is, do you continue to go around for a few rows and just cast off those parts each time? If so, how many rows do you usually do your leg holes for?

Thanks


----------



## Jessie

Oh I figured it out... mostly. 

I finished one sweater yesterday and I almost have another one done today! haha


----------

